# Lush shampoo for dry hair??



## Sophia84 (Oct 31, 2008)

Which Lush shampoo do you suggest for dry fine hair??? Solid or Liquid I don'r mind, as long as it leaves my hair shiny, and not drying the scalp, it's important, I'l already suffering from dry/itchy scalp.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 31, 2008)

Trichomania is a solid shampoo and is perfect for dry hair/sensitive scalp. It smells of coconut and leaves my hair nice and shiny! Another one is Reincarnate which is also for dry hair, but found that Tricho left hair softer.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 31, 2008)

I use Daddy-o! Its amazing, and it smells of violets and roses, nothing makes my hair shineyer!


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I read somewhere that Gentle Lentlil is very good for dry hair, has anyone try it????


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

I really like Rehab.  My hair and scalp are super dry and this helps keep my hair in shape but doesn't irritate my skin.  With the bottles, try a few of the small 250ml bottles first to see what you like before buying a big one and ask for samples of the solids if you can get to a store.


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I really like Rehab.  My hair and scalp are super dry and this helps keep my hair in shape but doesn't irritate my skin.  With the bottles, try a few of the small 250ml bottles first to see what you like before buying a big one and ask for samples of the solids if you can get to a store._

 

Thanks Korms!! I see you live in the UK, I might get a Lush CP from the UK, do they give any samples at stores?? From which products usually?? So I can ask the girl who will CP for me to get me some.


----------



## Korms (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Thanks Korms!! I see you live in the UK, I might get a Lush CP from the UK, do they give any samples at stores?? From which products usually?? So I can ask the girl who will CP for me to get me some._

 
Usually if you mention you have sensitive skin they will give a small sample of most things sp you can be sure you won't get a rash or anything.  Sometimes they keep broken or damaged stock behind the counter for that purpose.  That's been the case whenever I've asked for a sample, it can't hurt to ask!


----------

